# pro maf wiring info



## jetdavdub (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm looking for the wire chart to hook up the c2 pro maf set up to my vrt. They didn't send instructions and it's been a year since I bought it. I've been searching google and the forums for the diagram- no luck yet. Anyone else have it? TIA:beer:


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

i'll try to remember and will check mine tomorrow. I do remember that i found the info on here though.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

For Mk3

PRO_M to VAG 
Pin A (red) Pin 3 (+12V)
Pin B (black) Pin 1 (ground)
Pin C (tan) Pin 2 (signal -)
Pin D (blue) Pin 4 (signal +)


----------



## jetdavdub (Mar 13, 2006)

thx

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Bump because ironically I could not recall this info. :facepalm:


----------

